# Canning goat milk question



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I am tyhinking about canning goat milk. I wonder do I cool the milk first like I would normally, or do I can before I cool it? Thanks.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always read that canning milk or products with milk in them is not recomended. None of my canning books have recipes for that. 
Nancy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What I found with a google search:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/1984-05-01/Home-Canned-Milk.aspx


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks to the both of you for your thoughts and info on this.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Just FYI - I'm sure, like all things, store bought and home grown is entirely different but, store bought canned goats milk is disgusting. Turns my stomach to smell it even. And I love milk, both cow and goat, but the canned goats milk from the store is just gross.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Most folks I know (myself included) who can their own milk at home follow the procedure in the MEN article linked above. That process works a LOT better with fresh home-milk than store-milk IMO/E. The resulting product is similar in flavor and color to the evap milk you buy in cans at the store. It's a bit different from fresh, but you can drink it straight if you don't mind that (certainly better than ultra-pasteurized boxed milk!). You can certainly cook with it, and the difference isn't too noticeable in cereal.

Oh, yeah, forgot to add: The USDA does not recommend home canning any dairy products. The above-mentioned procedure is not a USDA approved method for preserving milk. Anyone who cans their milk at home should be aware that illness and death can occur from improperly handled dairy products. (this ends the disclaimer)


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's another article with pictures that uses the method detailed in MEN.

It is possible to can milk without caramelizing it, which this other article discusses. I've tried it that way and found it doesn't affect taste or color significantly; however, I didn't personally feel comfortable with the shorter processing time. I wouldn't feel comfortable using or recommending this method if I couldn't guarantee that the bottled milk never exceeded 40F in storage and it would be consumed in 6 months or less.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks PlicketyCat, but now Im scared by your disclaimer. HAHAHA


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Melco, you must _fear the milk_! FEAR it!! :run: :hysterical:


----------

